
How to Use Creative Clustering to Optimize Mobile Ad Performance - nhindman
https://medium.com/@Singular.net/how-to-use-creative-clustering-to-optimize-your-ad-creatives-7d849a5d1db9#.igioa88xq
======
nhindman
At Singular we aim to be the best at what we do — utilizing every bit of your
mobile marketing data to provide meaningful analytics. In this blog post,
we’ll explain what creative clustering is, we’ll demonstrate several
clustering methods and we’ll show you how clustering techniques can be used to
improve ad performance.

